# Seafoam AEG engine?



## chinabuddie (Jan 24, 2005)

My car has been running like crap the past few months. It idles poorly and I've done all the maintenance stuff. Figured I'd give Seafoam a shot. Car has 125k miles on it. 
My question is.. anyone have an EXACT area that I should use to Seafoam? I understand I do 1/3 of the bottle in the intake and 1/3 in the gas.. and 1/3 i can put in oil (which i probably wont do).. but if i do 1/3 in intake.. please show me a pic or give me a location.. i dont wanna put Seafoam into the wrong location and kill my car.
And are these the steps?
-unplug said line
-connect hose to the line of Seafoam
-turn car on and let it suck up 1/3 of can until it dies?
-also pour 1/3 into gas tank?
-let sit for 5-15 min?
-turn car on.. let it idle.. then rev it and burn out all the carbon build ups
thanks everyone!


----------



## Charles Devine (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: Seafoam AEG engine? (chinabuddie)*

1. 2 person job 1 rev, 1 put seafoam in.
2. you can use the brake booster hose, or the hose I used was the direct vacum hose to the injectors, sorry don't have a picture I'm at school.
3. you don't just drop the hose in it will kill the engine put the hose just about the top of (cup, bowl, etc) and allow the hose to suck up the sea foam.
4. suck all that up till about the end and then at the last bit let the engine idle then dunk the tube in. *don't worry the engine will buck a lot* its not killing it.
5. with the engine stalled, let it sit for about 15 mins or so to soak in.
6. start the engine after connecting the hose back. *may take a second because you flooded the engine*
give it some gas rev it get that build up out.
7. Finally let it run until smoke is gone.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

_Modified by tiggo at 6:40 PM 1-29-2008_


_Modified by tiggo at 6:41 PM 1-29-2008_


----------



## sting (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Seafoam AEG engine? (tiggo)*

Second on that post. You can do it yourself, if you have to. Did it last summer... I honestly didn't get much smoke... only lasted about 5 minutes or so, and I had over 160,000 km on it.
I used the hose coming off the throttle body. As the other guy said, don't dunk the hose, hover it just off the surface of the fluid.
Personally, I sucked in 1/2 can first time, put half in the gas, and half in the oil. do this all at the same time. Run it for about 200 km, then change the oil. Seafoam can thin the oil. Found there was improvement... not really huge, because I really look after my car.


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: Seafoam AEG engine? (sting)*

I emptied the whole can into the TB and I had a **** load of black smoke for several minutes. Easy to modualte throttle as its an AEG. (one person job) It was a big improvement.


----------



## Jokerjokester55 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Seafoam AEG engine? (sting)*

did you have any problems after that? no leaks or anything, also, did you have to change your plugs? i was told that you should do that afterwards as some carbon might cake the spark plug head and might now work as good, i am looking to do this just before my next oil change and just concerned that i am going to do more harm then good seeing as my car has 185,000+ km on it :-S


----------



## For-the-luv-of-VW (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Seafoam AEG engine? (chinabuddie)*

China did u notice any difference?


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: Seafoam AEG engine? (Jokerjokester55)*

worked great afterward. no issues.


----------



## adamtsi (Jun 11, 2007)

I did it by myself one hand on the throttle body controling the idle, the other with the hose. Just let it suck it up from any vacuum line that is before the throttle body. let it sit for about 15mins then go drive her around the block a few times untill she stops smoking. nothing to be scared of just try not to let it suck it in to fast


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (adamtsi)*

292,XXX miles when I did it, only did 1/3 in gas and 1/3 in oil. I didnt do the intake because there may be some dirt gaskets that are the only thing keeping it running. The lifter tick was eliminated after about 100 miles, drained the oil after one tank of gas with it in.


----------



## Jokerjokester55 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

WOW!!!
i have 116xxx miles on mine, i am planning on doing this closer to my next oil change, i am going to put it in the intake, oil and gas tank, my only concern is that i dont blow my O2 sensors or clog up my plugs, or kill my gaskets
I too have some noisy lifters, sounds like a small sewing machine, quiets down a bit after its warmed up.

the one thing i am trying to figure out is what order to do everything in, like do i put it in the intake, then turn her off, put some in the oil and then wait, turn the car back on and have my lil smoke show :-D go, go fill up the car with gas and put 1/3 in with that, and then drive it and then do that oil?
anybody care to list the order they did things? it would be greatly appreciated


----------



## nithantalas83 (Sep 28, 2005)

*Re: (Jokerjokester55)*

where are you planning on buying the Seafoam?


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (nithantalas83)*

I want to do this to my AEG in the spring but I'm worried about toasting my brand new sparkplugs and O2 sensor. I just did this to my winter beater with fantastic results but I'm a bit nervous to mess up the new parts on my good car.
Has anyone actually damaged plugs or their O2 sensor running seafoam?


_Modified by SomeMacGuy at 7:32 PM 2-24-2008_


----------



## Josh1581 (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (nithantalas83)*

Napa's got it. 
In my ABA I do 1/3 down the intake, 1/3 in the oil, and a whole can in the tank. Definitely noticable. My wife's Jetta bogged down bad in traffic w/the A/C on. Seafoam took care of that. 


_Modified by Josh1581 at 7:00 PM 2-24-2008_


----------



## Jokerjokester55 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: (Josh1581)*

what order do you do it in, like do you go fill up first and put it in the tank, then go home, put it in the intake and then when you shut it down for that 15 minutes or so put the rest in the oil and then have you smoke show and then drive it around a lil and then do your oil and thats that?

i am trying to figure this out, just wondering what order people did theirs in


----------



## Josh1581 (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (Jokerjokester55)*

Can In Tank=When you fill it up...when doesn't really matter.
In Oil & Down Intake= ~300 miles before an oil change. All that crap that's braking loose ends up there. It makes the oil quite nasty looking.


----------



## rdubVr6 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (Jokerjokester55)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jokerjokester55* »_
the one thing i am trying to figure out is what order to do everything in, like do i put it in the intake, then turn her off,



NO what ever you do, dont turn the car off or let it stall out when putting it in


----------



## Jokerjokester55 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: (rdubVr6)*

so when i am putting in the intake, do i let it run for a minute or so before turning it off after i put the 1/3 of the can in???? when you turn it off, i was told you wait 10 miuntes and then turn it back on


----------



## rdubVr6 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (Jokerjokester55)*

turn off your car when you dont see white smoke pouring out of your exhaust. go drive the car around and red line it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PrixXxiE (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (Josh1581)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Josh1581* »_Can In Tank=When you fill it up...when doesn't really matter.
In Oil & Down Intake= ~300 miles before an oil change. All that crap that's braking loose ends up there. It makes the oil quite nasty looking.


can i pour some seafoam in my tank this week and do the intake and oil next week or a couple of weeks later? is that possible?


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (PrixXxiE)*

inject through intake... the most benefit is scene there.


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (PrixXxiE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PrixXxiE* »_
can i pour some seafoam in my tank this week and do the intake and oil next week or a couple of weeks later? is that possible?

Yes yes,
When I did mine, I never ended up stalling the car out, just ran it through it and kepts the revs up, I changed my plugs and oil afterwards and my plugs were WHITE when they came out. Let me know if anyone else has this... I am using the BKUR6ET's. I changed them out and 24 hours later I checked the new ones, lots of white on them too, but I was still burning off the seafoam that had been added to my tank of gas.


----------



## PrixXxiE (Feb 20, 2007)

if i do the seafoaming on the intake, oil and gas, i know i need to change the oil but do i also need to change the spark plugs O_O???? im gonna try and do this this or next weekend, tnx!


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

It is a good idea to change them after. Like I said earlier my plugs were completely white when I changed them, white usually means too hot. But I'm sure they could come out black for others depending on the carbon buildup in the engine.


----------



## PrixXxiE (Feb 20, 2007)

so where did you suck the seafoam for the intake? i know you pour some on the oil and on the gas. can you upload apic on which line i use? haha i am not very knowledgable about the engine


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (PrixXxiE)*

I stole this pic from some guy in the mk4 forum, i 733t mspainted a pointer in it!


----------



## zzman916 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Seafoam AEG engine? (chinabuddie)*

I got a 2000 2.0 AEG with 86,XXX miles and it's runnin really ****ty, 
when i turn ac on i can barely get it to go it bucks and it looks like i can't drive
I was told that i need new plugs and wires so before i do that i was wonderin if i should seafoam
Maybe its too early?? I'm hopin it will help i want my car not to run like ****


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

It's not going to 'hurt' your car in any way, if any thing you blow 10$ and it does nothing.
Use the seafoam and then change up the plugs and wires, scan for codes too. The ecu can hold a code and not show a CEL sometimes.


----------



## nickposite (Apr 19, 2007)

Jay-Bee what vaccume line is that exactly anyway?


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (nickposite)*

It is split on a T fitting, the line into the TB is where it's getting the vacuum, one connects to the PCV valve, and I believe the other goes over to the EVAP purge valve but I could be wrong, I figured it was the best one to use since it is pulling in right after the TB plate so you are getting good even atomization to all 4 cylinders.


_Modified by Jay-Bee at 8:36 PM 6-6-2008_


----------



## nickposite (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (Jay-Bee)*

Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## drpc2010 (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*

Auto zone has it


----------



## BuPsychBass (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: (drpc2010)*

just did mine... got more smoke out of it when i was pouring in the can then when i turned it back on after 10 min...


----------



## BuPsychBass (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: Seafoam AEG engine? (chinabuddie)*

for what its worth, ive been running seafoam in the crank for about 50 mi and I am starting to notice a difference. so http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

